# Horses!!



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Seems like a lot of dog people are horse people too... Here are my boys:

This is Xenophon (Xe for short - pronounced "Z") He's a Suffolk Punch rescue:









And this is Katy's quarter horse, Indiana Jones (Indy):


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

They are beautiful! 
I'm in love with Xe, hes stunning!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, what a big boy Xe is. Sometimes just looking at pictures you forget how big some breeds can be. Both are just lovely. *SIGH* I miss riding but I don't have time for a horse.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

This is Mr Ed, my miniature horse.... a little shorter then Xe!!!



































(omg he's fat in these pics! lol. they're all old pics from like, 8-10 years ago though!)


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

oh, to show his size more:

















(yes, we'd transport him in our van before we got a wee float for him!)


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Toooo Cute, FD!!!  I love the minis, too! Wouldn't Mr. Ed and Xe look funny standing next to each other? 

Xe is a huge chicken, though - he'd probably be afraid of Mr. Ed!! Lol!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are Mini and max My Percheron crosses


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Ooooooooo... We like the BIG ones, don't we???


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow I love all the horses in this thread.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Ooooooooo... We like the BIG ones, don't we???


Only horses and men . Not spoos !


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Only horses and men . Not spoos !


hahahaha!!!! so funny! I'm with you there!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Seems like a lot of dog people are horse people too... Here are my boys:
> 
> This is Xenophon (Xe for short - pronounced "Z") He's a Suffolk Punch rescue:
> 
> ...


How many hands high is XE ? Is he the one that you are doing all your training on ? 
I ended up rinding both horses today 2 hourse each .. Man is my legs sore


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Xe's height is a little deceiving... I know he looks like a monster next to me, but I'm only 5 feet tall. I haven't measured him in about a year, but the last time I did he was right at 16 hh - He may have grown a little more, though. He's really wide, too - his feet are like dinner plates.

We do our Parelli with both our horses and Indy is actually the horse we ride - Xe has been through 4 months of professional training, but his innate spookiness makes it hard for me to be comfortable riding him (I'm old, fat and I don't bounce anymore!) I did ride him a couple of months ago, but it was when a Parelli instructor was right there and she gave me a lot of confidence.

Xe's approximate age is around 4 and Indy is creeping up on 11. Love our boys!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Xe's height is a little deceiving... I know he looks like a monster next to me, but I'm only 5 feet tall. I haven't measured him in about a year, but the last time I did he was right at 16 hh - He may have grown a little more, though. He's really wide, too - his feet are like dinner plates.
> 
> We do our Parelli with both our horses and Indy is actually the horse we ride - Xe has been through 4 months of professional training, but his innate spookiness makes it hard for me to be comfortable riding him (I'm old, fat and I don't bounce anymore!) I did ride him a couple of months ago, but it was when a Parelli instructor was right there and she gave me a lot of confidence.
> 
> Xe's approximate age is around 4 and Indy is creeping up on 11. Love our boys!!


Minnie is 16.2 so I was shocked when you told me how big XE must be you that makes him look huge I have to use a steeping mounting block to mount Minnie. I have a dear friend that I ride with and she instills confidence just watching her,,,, you would die if you saw us ride extreme trail stuff. But nothing really unsafe. but not flat and easy for sure. Max is coming off a year hiatus after an injury of unknown origin, So we are climbing the bunny hills man that horse can go go go.. I love her...She is 15.2 so a whole hand smaller but she weighs 1300 pounds Minni is 1500.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow! Xe is gorgeous! And I thought my foxtrotter, Summer, made me feel like a wishbone! She has a picnic table back, I can't imagine sitting astride Xe!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I love this thread!

It makes me miss my boy, though.

One day I may get another one, but I'm not ready yet.

I would LOVE a Fresian!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Because I'm so short - when I sit on Xe, it feels like my legs are sticking straight out to either side!  Yeah... he's a wide load!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

taxtell said:


> I would LOVE a Fresian!


Fresians are Katy's absolute FAVORITE!!! Here is Zeus, Pat Parelli's Fresian gelding...


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

taxtell said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> It makes me miss my boy, though.
> 
> ...


Me too there is a breeder in Prescott and so when I go there I get to see them they are beautiful..


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh... I'm so jealous!!!
We owned a quarter horse (domino) when I was growing up, but after he passed we moved to the city. One of my dreams is to own one or two horses again.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Me too there is a breeder in Prescott and so when I go there I get to see them they are beautiful..


Not me..... We have a number in our area because they were the "it" horse for a while. While they definitely have a certain romance, they've never appealed to me as a riding horse.

They have very little endurance and they are just terrible in the mountains. They tend to poop out 30 minutes into a ride. I know that there are some very successful Friesian dressage horses out there, but the ones I have seen personally are big and clunky and they have to be pushed, pushed, pushed constantly. (I prefer a lighter, more forward horse). I can't imagine trying to ride one of those chunk-o-matics over fences! 

Temperament wise, I also think they are not the sharpest tools in the shed. It seems like it takes them a long time to figure new things out. I've seen some that were down right stubborn and bull headed.

I'm sure they are lovely driving horses, which is what they were bred for, but why everyone wants to swing a leg over them is beyond me.

For me, it is all about the American Saddlebred..... the horse America made! I had a lot of fun with my last ASB, Ender. He was a very successful dressage horse but I also had a ton of fun just goofing off with him. We pushed cattle, we did game days, he was an amazing trail horse, we could go out and jump the cross country course, and he was so kind, I could put just about anybody up on him (Pictures are of a Cub Scout demo I did for my son's den.... they all got a chance to ride on him.) 

I sold him in 2004 because I had to make the choice between dogs and horses. At the time, I thought my daughter might want to get involved in showing dogs.... no such luck.

He went on to have a very successful show career with the teenager who bought him. http://www.americansaddlebreddressage.com/saddlebredsindressage.html (scroll down to the bottom)


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> They tend to poop out 30 minutes into a ride.


That's OK... ...so do *I*!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Not me..... We have a number in our area because they were the "it" horse for a while. While they definitely have a certain romance, they've never appealed to me as a riding horse.
> 
> They have very little endurance and they are just terrible in the mountains. They tend to poop out 30 minutes into a ride. I know that there are some very successful Friesian dressage horses out there, but the ones I have seen personally are big and clunky and they have to be pushed, pushed, pushed constantly. (I prefer a lighter, more forward horse). I can't imagine trying to ride one of those chunk-o-matics over fences!
> 
> ...


Beautiful,,,,, thanks for sharing I alway though tone of those would be so awesome Or even the rocky mountain horse ..But I find in my old age I prefer the big ole drafts .. I have two percheron cross and adore the laid back temperament that a draft affords. L) I cant afford to hit the ground anymore HA HA


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

my boy turns 16 today!!!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> my boy turns 16 today!!!


<< in love with Mr. Ed!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> my boy turns 16 today!!!


Happy birthday Mr Ed !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have no clue about horses but I do like american saddle breds ! they looks so SMART ! I also like gypsy vanners they look calm and gentle.

I like flashy animals so my first horse love are Arabians. I like the look of ASB they look like show stoppers. I was going to paint one because they really inspired me.

All are beautiful


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love this thread! 

Until a couple of months ago, I was a two horse owner. Due to the bad economy, I had to sell both of them and I miss them terribly. There was nothing like a ride through the mountains with all of the dogs along! 

I hope that when the economy recovers I will at least be able to have one for myself again. Somehow I don't feel whole without a horse to look at out in the field.

They are such amazing creatures.

And, Plumcrazy, I know exactly what you are talking about. I trained up both of my horses and up until this summer, hit the ground a couple of times. I don't recommended for people who are 56 and unable to move like they did in their 20's and 30's.....LOL. Takes days to recover; bummer! LOL_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I have no clue about horses but I do like american saddle breds ! they looks so SMART ! I also like gypsy vanners they look calm and gentle.
> 
> I like flashy animals so my first horse love are Arabians. I like the look of ASB they look like show stoppers. I was going to paint one because they really inspired me.
> 
> All are beautiful


_I owned an Arabian mare about 10 years ago. She floated when she trotted. I just loved her. We used to go off on the trails alone and she was a very willing horse. She went everywhere and anywhere I pointed her. The only thing was that she was 'hot' as the breed often is. I never knew when she might suddenly jump sideways away from the big mean rock that we have been passing for days without a problem! LOL I always had to be on my guard so I never really got to relax while riding her. But she sure was a looker.

I love the Gypsy Vanners and the Freesians. We have a Freesian farm here in Vermont._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Not me..... We have a number in our area because they were the "it" horse for a while. While they definitely have a certain romance, they've never appealed to me as a riding horse.
> 
> They have very little endurance and they are just terrible in the mountains. They tend to poop out 30 minutes into a ride. I know that there are some very successful Friesian dressage horses out there, but the ones I have seen personally are big and clunky and they have to be pushed, pushed, pushed constantly. (I prefer a lighter, more forward horse). I can't imagine trying to ride one of those chunk-o-matics over fences!
> 
> ...


_A dream horse for sure. You were lucky to have him. And basically that is what happened with Dianne and I. We had to make a choice between dogs or horses because we just couldn't afford both. We are happy with our decision.

My favorite breed is the quarter horse of which my last two where._


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I grew up in Pennsylvania in the country surrounded by farm animals. (not close to either big city there)

Moved to MB and bought a home near a farm that keeps and trains horses. 

I seem to always stay close to them. We have Medieval Times and Dixie Stampede so they home some of those horses as well. 

I have always been intrigued by horses and watch them from a far, but I have never touched a horse!!! I think I have some fear of them... I have no idea why, but I really enjoyed this thread, the horses are amazing as well as the stories behind your experiences. My other big fear was flying, and I did about 5 years to Costa Rica - SO my hopes would be to be on a horse, maybe on the beach.

Thank you for sharing


----------

